
For Amazon, China’s E-Commerce Market Proved Too Much of a Jungle - juokaz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-amazon-chinas-e-commerce-market-proved-too-much-of-a-jungle-11555576769
======
jimrhods23
Amazon lost, because China's 'Internet Titans' are essentially an arm of the
Chinese government.

